# Ultimate HairStyle Thread



## NYAngel98

****WELCOME TO THE ULTIMATE HAIRSTYLE THREAD!!!****

*The purpose of this thread is to provide pictures and links to hairstyle related sites or photos to help us all get ideas for color, cuts, styles, and anything related to hair!




*

*Sometimes it's hard to find photos of inspiration for your next salon visit, so we'd like to offer a place for just that purpose!*

*Feel free to post photos or helpful hair links (no spamming, please!) So we can all benefit from this useful tool!*

*THANK YOU!!!! xoxo JANELLE xoxo*





*__________________________________________________ ________*






The Look: Wispy Bob
*Ideal for:* Straight or wavy hair

*At the salon:* Ask for a long bob with choppy layers, a side part, and long, sideswept bangs.

*At-home styling: *Flip damp hair upside down and blow-dry. When hair is dry, use a texturizing pomade or wax to make the ends look piecey.





The Look: Uncoventional Updo
*Ideal for: *All hair types

*At the salon:* Ask for a tousled bob on layered hair with wispy bangs.

*At-home styling:* Take random pieces of hair and secure with bobby pins to the crown of the head. Pull out pieces of bangs and side layers to frame the face, and smooth them with a flat iron or blow-dryer to finish.





The Look: Long on Layers
*Ideal for: *Straight or wavy hair

*At the salon:* Ask for long layers with face-framing angles.

*At-home styling: *Work mousse into damp hair to add volume and texture. Give hair a low side part. Blow-dry hair with a round or flat brush, and tousle lightly with fingers when dry






The Look: Curl Girl
*Ideal for:* Curly or wavy hair

*At the salon:* Ask for layered, midlength cut with long, angled bangs.

*At-home styling:* Apply frizz-control styling gel or cream to damp hair. Twist 1-inch sections around fingers and dry with blow-dryer with diffuser attachment. Break up curls and separate them; apply finishing serum for finish and shine.





The Look: Contemporary
*Ideal for: *Straight or wavy hair

*At the salon:* Ask for a layered cut with long, sideswept bangs that start at the cheekbones

*At-home styling: *Add a light mousse for some volume before styling. Blow-dry hair with a round brush, lifting at roots and making sure to make ends smooth and straight (to avoid a bubble look)





The Look: Long on Style
*Ideal for:* Straight hair

*At the salon: *Ask for a long, angled cut with long, wispy bangs angled around the face.

*At-home styling:* Blow-dry with flat brush (add volumizing mousse first if hair is fine) and finish styling with a flat iron. Use pomade on ends to texturize and add definition.





The Look: Pixie
*Ideal for: *Straight hair

*At the salon:* Ask for very short layers with very short bangs.

*At-home styling:* Blow-dry with fingers for a tousled look. For a more polished look, use a small, round brush to smooth hair around the face and crown. Finish both looks with a texturizing paste or pomade for definition.





The Look: Swept Away
*Ideal for:* All hair types

*At the salon: *Ask for a shoulder-length, texturized, layered cut with angles cut around the face, starting at the cheekbones.

*At-home styling:* Use a round brush to flip hair out as you blow-dry. Work hair wax or pomade into dry hair for a wispy, piecey look.

http://images.meredith.com/lhj/images/08/ss_CIMG2907.jpg
The Look: Siren
*Ideal for:* All hair types

*At the salon:* Ask for long layers throughout with long and low angles around the face, and layers in the back.

*At-home styling: *Add a relaxing balm to damp hair, blow-dry, then finish with a flat iron for an emphasis on straightness. Finish with balm for definition.


http://images.meredith.com/lhj/images/08/ss_CIMG2869.jpg
The Look: The New Bob
*Ideal for: A*ll hair types

*At the salon:* ASk for a chin-length bob with a side part.

*At home styling:* Blow-dry hair straight. Add a finishing product, like a wax or pomade, for definition and texture.

http://images.meredith.com/lhj/images/08/ss_CIMG2251.jpg
The Look: Sass and Class
*Ideal for:* All hair types

*At the salon: *Ask for shoulder-length hair, angled around the face, with long, sideswept, angled bangs.

*At home styling:* Blowdry hair with a round brush, working angles back away from face. Finish with a hair wax or pomade to add definition and shine.


----------



## NYAngel98

*Hairstyles*

When choosing your hairstyle, remember that you'll have a much easier time if you choose a style that lets hair do what it wants _naturally_.

*Fine Hair* has the appearance of softness, which can be very feminine and appealing. However, if you want it to look thicker, you should have it layered slightly. A soft body wave adds fullness and hair coloring can also give more body and make it look thicker.

*Course Hair* has an overall heavy look - one that makes a statement. Cut is very important and a haircut that shapes the face will also help control the hair. Coloring will soften the texture by filling in and smoothing out the cuticle.

*Straight Hair* can be thick or thin but when in perfect, shiny condition, it gives the impression of a shimmering sheet of hair. A straight, blunt cut to the length you decide is best. A body wave will create movement and curlers will help add height. *Curly Hair* is perhaps the most versatile. You can blow-dry it straight, use rollers of various sizes to adjust the natural curls, or let it go soft and curly on its own.

(sampled from www.free-beauty-tips.com)


----------



## NYAngel98

Check out the Ladies' home Journal site for tips on achieving these looks HERE


----------



## NYAngel98

Here are a few sites with good hairstyle ideas





http://hairstyles.free-beauty-tips....hairstyles.html

http://www.beautifulhairstyles.com/...hairstyles.html

http://www.celebrity-hairstyles.org/

http://www.hairfinder.com/celebrityhairstylest.htm&lt;!-- / message --&gt;&lt;!-- sig --&gt;


----------



## NYAngel98

Some good links for hairstyle ideas:

http://beauty.ivillage.com/hair/cut...0,,n860,00.html

http://www.1001-hairstyles.com/

*http://www.hair-styles.org/*

http://hair-styles-hairstyles.com/

*http://hairstyles.free-beauty-tips....hairstyles.html*

*http://www.beautifulhairstyles.com/...hairstyles.html*

*http://www.celebrity-hairstyles.org/*

*http://www.hairfinder.com/celebrityhairstylest.htm*

http://www.beautyriot.com/category.php?id=62


----------



## bebexkhmergrl

Originally Posted by *tsbuhler* Can anybody help me with 'this' hairstyle! I love it, but i can't figure it out!





thanks thanks thanks

-me

That's a faux hawk hairstyle. i'm not exactly sure how to do that hairstyle but maybe this will help?

â€œTHE FAUX HAWKâ€

Apply on dry hair at the roots. Pull together center section of hair and lift up for volume, then slick hair back on both sides. Blow dry on cool to set this long lasting funky style.

I wish I could explain how, but I can't put it out in words.





::taken from this site below::

http://decapolis.com/views_/pages/Th...meisOver.shtml

nice pictures above.



my hair is like a mix of the first one and this...


----------



## petite syrah

Have any of you girls ever tried any of the Toni Bratton hair pieces that can be purchased from the Home Shopping Network? I love them. Easy to put on in seconds, natural looking, and so many types to choose from. They go well with long and short hair and blend in very easily with your own hair.

Petite Syrah


----------



## godfreygirl

I wanted to find some new hairstyles and did a Google search. I found some good step-by-step sites below. These helped me because I hadn't done them in a long time.

* How to Make a Modern Bun: Tips From eHow Users*

http://www.ehow.com/tips_17117.html 

*and*

http://www.ehow.com/how_17117_make-modern-bun.html

*How to Make a French Twist*

http://www.ehow.com/how_17116_make-french-twist.html

*and*

How to Make a French Twist: Tips From eHow Users

http://www.ehow.com/tips_17116.html

*How to French Braid Hair (yours or someone else's -- with how-to photos)*

http://www.ehow.com/how_17115_french-braid-hair.html

*and*

*How to French Braid Hair: Tips From eHow Users*

http://www.ehow.com/tips_17115.html

*How to Braid Hair*

http://www.ehow.com/how_17114_braid-hair.html

*AND in case anyone might need this one:*

*How to Curl Hair with a Curling Iron:*

http://www.ehow.com/how_2831_curl-hair-with.html

*and* 

How to Curl Hair With a Curling Iron: Tips From eHow Users:

http://www.ehow.com/tips_2831.html

*Happy hairstyling!!! *


----------



## NYAngel98

Photos of Sideswept Bangs








































http://www.hairboutique.com/tips/LisaRinn32ndAnnualDaytimeEmmyAwardsMay2005_250h.jpghttp://www.hairboutique.com/tips/ParisHiltonandKimberlyStewartApril2005ChrisWolfWildBangs_250h.jpg


----------



## lepotica

Hey chicas!



Well...here are some of the side-swept bangs that I have been eyeing to copy!!


----------



## Mirtilla

http://www.makeoversolutions.com/gallery/viewAlbums.jsp

Hope you like it


----------



## SqueeKee

Sexy Side-Sweep

*Step 1 *

Run a styling foam through towel-dried tresses, then side-part the front section from forehead to crown, says Chuck Amos, a stylist for Aveda who whipped up this look. We like Aveda Phomollient Styling Foam, $13. Blow-dry with a round brush to curve your ends inward. Use a curling iron to create a few big spirals.

*Step 2 *

Rake your fingers through your locks to break up the curls.

*Step 3 *

Sweep the side-parted front pieces off your face and fasten them with a small elastic. Smooth your ends with shine serum. Try CitrÃ© Shine Fresh Fusion Shine Miracle Polishing Serum, $7.

*Chic Crop*

*Step 1 *

Mist volumizer on damp roots. Try Bumble and Bumble Thickening Spray, $21. Blow-dry using a round brush, lifting up your roots as you go, says Jimmy Paul, the editorial stylist for Bumble and Bumble who created this look.

*Step 2 *

Once dry, side-part your strands and arrange the front section so it sweeps across your forehead. To add volume, tease your hair at the crown, Paul says.

*Step 3 *

Use pomade to tame flyaways and set your bangs in place. We like Pantene Pro-V Texture and Shine Defining Pomade, $4.

*The Flowy Center Part*

*Step 1 *

If you have straight hair, apply a texturizer and blow-dry while scrunching, says Guido Palau, creative consultant for Redken. Try Sebastian Texturizer, $16.50. Have a head full of curls? Comb in a smoothing cream, then blow-dry them sleek using a round brush.

*Step 2 *

Once dry, center-part your hair and create a few randomly placed spirals all around your head with a curling iron.

*Step 3 *

Tousle the waves to blend them in. Spritz on a finishing spray like Herbal Essences Citrus Lift Flaunt It Finishing Mist, $2.99.

*The Polished Pony *

*Step 1 *

Apply both a shine serum and a volumizer to hair before blow-drying, says Paul. We like John Frieda Frizz-Ease Hair Serum Lite Formula, $10, and Matrix Vavoom Height of Glam Volumizing Foam, $13.

*Step 2 *

Curl your tresses with a large-barrel curling iron, then brush out the squiggles so they're big and bouncy.

*Step 3 *

Gather your mane into a high ponytail, leaving out some strands at the nape of your neck. (This sneaky trick makes your do look longer.) To mask the elastic, wind a lock of hair around it and pin underneath. Smooth on another shot of shine serum.

Source


----------



## NYAngel98

http://us.lorealprofessionnel.com/img/identical/nav/nav_left/_img_nav_Product_Familiy_coloressentials.jpg http://us.lorealprofessionnel.com/img/identical/nav/nav_left/_img_nav_Product_Familiy_permanentcolor.jpg

http://us.lorealprofessionnel.com/img/identical/nav/nav_left/_img_nav_Product_Family_Kiwi.jpg http://us.lorealprofessionnel.com/img/identical/nav/nav_left/_img_nav_Product_Category_Smoothing.jpg http://us.lorealprofessionnel.com/img/identical/nav/nav_left/_img_nav_Product_Familiy_demi_permanentcolor.jpg

http://z.about.com/d/beauty/1/0/o/G/haircolor.JPG

http://a820.g.akamai.net/f/820/822/1d/i.ivillage.com/17/_img_/beauty/school/school04/ai_be_bsc_haircolor.jpg


----------



## ivette

the pics are great


----------



## mehrunissa

Here are a couple of more useful links (they're both japanese):

http://www.kakimoto-arms.com/mc004_h...ook/index.html

- scroll down to the bottom to the archive (where it says Back Number) to see more styles.

http://www.joseishi.net/voce/hairfile/

- scroll down again to the very bottom, and click on the mirrors that say Long, Medium, Short, to see a ton of styles in each category.


----------



## echanting

very use4ful links

thankz!


----------



## missjeffrey

Very useful...my mua friends say I need to do "light" hair. These tips will definitely help.


----------



## naddy

can someone help me??? my group chose a THREAD ZOOM topic for our awards but i don't know from where i can search on how to apply threads on the hair. i appreciate if someone can help cause i'm new in this forum.


----------



## Safa

would this come under sideswept bangs also?? or is it a diff kind? cuz i like em


----------



## NYAngel98

Nope... they're sideswept!


----------



## Aquilah

I only wish I could pull off half of these styles!


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Thanks for the great links. I'm always looking for new ideas for my hair.


----------



## mintesa

im getting this haircut on wednesday. cant wait


----------



## Annia

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* I only wish I could pull off half of these styles! I think you would loook awesome with *long* side swept bangs, Aquilah. =)


----------



## firesign

WOW!! THANKS for ALL the Great Links and posts!!


----------



## smccary

Great thread! I'm ssoooo ready to try something new!


----------



## hollyxann

i wish i could find something new, something that would look good on me.

any ideas?


----------



## cimelleh

Wow!!! i really love this thread


----------



## Vicky.K

So what haircolor do men prefer?

Does anybody know? Do`t think just blondes. Maybe brunetts 

Yeah me too!

Actually dear cimelleh... we can`t open/see all things cause our post count must be more than 10



does anyone has some hairpics from Mrs Angelina Jolie?

She really has great big and shiny hair in some pics...


----------



## summerjoy

Very nice thread!


----------



## Vicky.K

okay okay

to make this more interessting...

which haircolors do you prefer?

which *star/actress/singer* has beautifull hair??

i think jen aniston. yeah she does - of course not always. and jen lopez i think. hmmm and YOU???????????

hey why don`t i have any friends in this forum?

hmmm


----------



## makeupchick

does anyone know how to do this hairstyle that looks like a bun ontop of your head. haha i dont know the name but it looks a bit like a mohawk where the bun on the front of your head. =D


----------



## Annia

Adding some inspiration for highlights!


----------



## Vicky.K

wow l looooove the kelly clarkson pics )

thx very much.... for the inspiration....great!

anyway... where did you get them from?


----------



## Annia

Google! hehe.





(google images)


----------



## paradoxx

Here is a good how-to site for updos for us long haired girls! I wear my hair up almost every day and it gets a bit boring to just wear basic cinnamon buns and french twists. I've gotten tons of great ideas from this site!

The Styling Station


----------



## dolphin11211

WOW GREAT!!!! i've been looking for so long for dark hair with blonde highlights and now FINALLY i found some thanks so much!


----------



## Tina Marie

LOVE this thread.. I found my next hairstyle and even color


----------



## ahyee

This Is Awesome


----------



## pxixnxkxsxtxaxr

Kelly clarkson's hair is probably my new cut and style


----------



## dolphin11211

omgosh thanks so much i love all of theese ! ahh i have too many to chose from now!


----------



## usersassychick0

I am getting a hair cut friday, and normally I bring pics-but my printer isn't working and I saw this pic on this thread that I love!




So whats should I ask for exactly when I get it cut??


----------



## enyadoresme

Does anyoone have good pics of bob hairstyles?


----------



## KiKiGrrrl

Love the side swept bangs look, but are they practical....aren't they always in your eyes??

I love that wispy bob, I need a change.


----------



## jydnsmom

I like Jessica albas hairsyle.


----------



## venetiakim

Originally Posted by *Rockette13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ***Blonde *and* Brown =* hairfiles - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting
***Pink *and* Purple* *=* hairfiles2 - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting

***Black =* hairfiles3 - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting

***Black *and* Blonde =* hairfiles4 - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting

***Brown, Burgundy, *and* Natural Red =* hairfiles5 - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting

***Blonde =* hairfiles6 - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting

***Brown/Black, Brown/Black/Blonde =* hairfiles7 - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting

***Turquoise, Green, Yellow, Red, Rainbow =* hairfiles8 - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting

***Guy's Hair =* dudehairfiles - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting

***Curly Hair =* curlyhairfiles - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting

***Lots of Hairstyles =* http://entertain---me.livejournal.com/

***Several More Albums =* mad_rad_hair - Community Info

I have found lots of great pictures in the above albums that I have printed out, brought to my hairstylist, and had my hair cut that way. It always looks awesome. ;-)

these are great!!!


----------



## StereoXGirl

This is a great thread!

I've had my hair cut like Scarlett Johansson's in _The Island_ before. I can't find the pics I used, but here are a couple of pics that I've found:


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO

Heard this morning from a Beautician Diva the following tips for super curley hair--found them very interesting. 1) Do not use shampoo with Sodium Nitrate Lentyl -- Dries the hair. 2) Do not wash curly hair everyday day--dries it out. 3) After washing curly hair--pat dry with paper towel. 4) When curly hair has frizzed-curl it around your two fingers and place clip over it--take clip out in few minutes and frizz is gone. Thought this might be of interest. Later


----------



## missally

img163.imageshack.us/img163/6517/300xh6.jpg

img131.imageshack.us/img131/1989/hair1403xy1.jpg

Those two are my favourites


----------



## Serenader

I like the Siren look in the first post. I think that will be my next hair style. Awesome thread!


----------



## missally

^ i wish my hair was that long


----------



## Choconan

Thanks for all the great pictures...So many great ideas!


----------



## dcole710

Are there any hairstyles to make your head look smaller? Not just your face look slimmer, but your overall head size?


----------



## ZHUZOO

Do Anybody Knows How To Do The Small Long Braids Like Beyonce Knowles? Is It Real Or Hair Extension?


----------



## cimelleh

great pics!


----------



## charish

Originally Posted by *dcole710* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Are there any hairstyles to make your head look smaller? Not just your face look slimmer, but your overall head size? funny, i always wanted mine to be a little bigger.


----------



## Aprill

Originally Posted by *dcole710* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Are there any hairstyles to make your head look smaller? Not just your face look slimmer, but your overall head size? I dont think so Dara, lol



I got a big head too!


----------



## RHYTHM261

I tried earlier to post this and messed it up.
















I recently removed my braid extentions. My hair looks something like this now.


----------



## chantelle8686

just wondering is there a hair tutorial on here???

if not just wondering can we look into doing on please???


----------



## Aprill

What do you want a tutorial on? I will find one for you


----------



## kaylin_marie

Very nice thread!

Cuts that I like
































Colors I like


----------



## chantelle8686

ummm at the moment im trying to find easy things that i can do that doesnt take longer then half hour!!! as i have a daughter etc and need things to be done quick.

I like the pomp looks but need to noe how to do this without a curling iron, and prefer it to be wither hair up with pony tail, or just the pomp and nothing else!!


----------



## noahlowryfan

this is a great thread for me to find the perfect hair cut that i want. i also tend to look at hairstyle magazines at bookstores to look for the kind of haircut that i would want. i need to head to Borders to look at those magazines and maybe purchase some so that i can look at it thoroughly and bring it to a salon when i get my haircut.


----------



## giraffeyy

Oh wow, thanks for posting everyone. This is so helpful!


----------



## princessmich

I was looking for the Chinese Bun Updo and came across this site. Enjoy





Hair Style Gallery


----------



## Bricolage

Originally Posted by *Rockette13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have found lots of great pictures in the above albums that I have printed out, brought to my hairstylist, and had my hair cut that way. It always looks awesome. ;-) I feckin' love you. I just got back from picking up some more pink dye and was gettin' ready to search for some hair-styles. Something I can do with extentions....and there are like 4563545 ideas that I have in mind now. &lt;3
This thread is ahmazing. Thanks everyone for posting up such great stylez.

@*kaylin_marie -- *I really love the first and second pictures you posted. Awefully cute.


----------



## pea789

Thanks, I'm looking for a new hair style and some of these have given me great ideas!


----------



## cocopuffsweety

thansk for all the tips and pictures


----------



## RHYTHM261

I just clicked on the hair style link and love the hair picks. I already own some hair picks and am excited to try some of the bun styles.


----------



## honestrinh637

interesting!


----------



## ucf1484

I love jen's hair from the VH1 show Rock of love. it is pink in the front and blonde in the back. too bad my line of work wont let me wear my hair that way


----------



## PinkNLacy

Ooo. Very helpful.



Thanks.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO

Great informtation.


----------



## searchin'

Thank you, thank you, thank you, for starting this thread. I can't tell you how many magazines I bought and hours I've spent searching for hairstyles and styling tips. This is GREAT!


----------



## xxmonjovixx

pretty cool


----------



## CellyCell

Great thread.

I'm going in for a haircut this saturday and this thread pretty much helped me on what I want.

Hopefully *crosses finger* it'll turn out how I wanted because I don't think I ever had a good haircut


----------



## niksaki

thought i might add some funky hair pics that i like..

will add some more when i get the time i love just googling hairstyles when im bored its turning into a hobby haha


----------



## niksaki

here is a couple more pics i like


----------



## niksaki

some more..


----------



## Dianergy

OMG this is great. I LOVE HAIR. So cool.


----------



## salsabeel

woow cool and useful ,....


----------



## niksaki

and some more....


----------



## jasmineluv

What a great thread!!


----------



## NYAngel98

Just a quick note to thank everyone for expanding on this thread! It's huge now!




I haven't been around in awhile, but just wanted pop into the ol' hair forum &amp; it looks great!





xoxo Janelle


----------



## Aquilah

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Just a quick note to thank everyone for expanding on this thread! It's huge now!



I haven't been around in awhile, but just wanted pop into the ol' hair forum &amp; it looks great!




xoxo Janelle

We NEED you back Janelle! You really should come back at least part-time! You've been SOOOOOO missed!


----------



## niksaki

more..


----------



## niksaki

some more lol

i so love marcia cross' hair how gorgeous


----------



## niksaki

more.....


----------



## niksaki

more ....hopefully these help..someone lol


----------



## niksaki

....


----------



## niksaki

..


----------



## niksaki

more


----------



## niksaki

..more..


----------



## niksaki

lol...


----------



## adelina

i need some help... i have very dry hair.. what should i use?


----------



## adelina

they all are great



but please help me with mine curley hair.. it is very dry.. what is the best to use?


----------



## girly_girl

Does anyone know of a short style that won't make your face look bigger than it already is? I've been loosing weight but i'm not where i want to be yet. My hair is short so this is the only option i have.


----------



## nanzmck

awesome thread!

i like your pics niksaki, i have alot of the same ones in my "hair styles folder" lol


----------



## MusicNMakeup

I go to this awesome hairstylist and color guy where I live. He's very popular and since I work with rock bands...he does most of their hairstyles. That's how I heard about him.

He's pricey, but it's worth it because the only thing I really spend $ on is my hair. I go to him about 2 times a year because the cut lasts and grows out really well and the color, even when it fades...is still good.

This last time, he darkened my hair on top and around my face because I have blue eyes and the contrast between the two..works. Then, he puts reddish, blonde, thin streaks in the back and bottom sides. He cuts it so that it's layered on top to about my temples and then the rest is left long and razor cut a bit.

I have a high school reunion coming up next month and it's a 3 day event. One night, I'll do my hair how this stylist cuts it and let it be natural.

The second night is a formal dinner/dance, so I was thinking about putting it up some how. I have a long neck and it looks good to put my hair up with tendrils (?) hanging down, giving it a wispy look. The 3rd day is a family picnic, so I may just wear one of my favorite hats.

I am edgy, am a talent scout for major labels in the rock genre and I wear alot of emo kind of clothes....the ripped shirts, holes in the jeans, chains on my pants and the wrist bands.

In keeping with that...does anybody know of a good way to put up my hair for the formal, but yet still stay in the rocker style that I am? (without putting any more color in it)

Any good links to websites or pictures, I would SOO appreciate.

Here is my hair as it is now. It's longer than the pic shows..it's passed my collar bone.






Thank you!!


----------



## Amaya1617

This is an awesome thread. I already found a hairstyle I really like. It has the length and style and bangs I was looking for. I may well be getting this style in a few weeks. =D


----------



## esha

Lately, I've been obsessed with Selena Gomez's hair. I think it's because we have very similar hair, thick, dark, long and wavy.

I appologize, the pics are so big.


----------



## cherryblossom13

I love Selenas hair! I wish my hair was thick and shiny like hers!


----------



## MusicNMakeup

Actually, I kind of like the Bumpit. it adds height to your hair (not as much as Amy Winehouse, I don't know what she has under there) and just a touch of volume.


----------



## pinky girl 111

thank u


----------



## abctalkout

so great, and these website are very useful ,thanks !


----------



## johnwalter

The pics are great! Amazing hairstyles as well as tips. Thanks for posting!


----------



## keirastone

I am looking for some hair extensions tips about the dreadlocks. I don't anyone here who gives these jobs to a girl. but i want something different therefore looking for this.

http://www.linella.dk/


----------



## marrymemakeup

Beautiful and trendy hairstyles ...... Nice one !!


----------



## basma safih

* If you have a naturally curly hair you are a blessed person by nature and you should thank god because you have a charming amazing hair and you should know that some people spend all their money to get your hair*

well this blog is new and its about curly hairstyles :

_http://ecurlyhairstyles.blogspot.com_


----------



## Ella Liu

Real virgin hair only,you can do any hair style if you buy some good hairs


----------



## medspa

Awesome hair style.Really, i love this tread.


----------



## Evie34234211

*Watch my youtube video on how to curl your hair with straightners!*



 -------&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hf6-K-JV1vQ


----------



## lizzadowson

Hair style with a headbands looks very nice gives a new look to the hairstyle.  although the hair bands are very beautiful.


----------

